# Whiting



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Since we have made our plans to come down in December, i figured i should go over the fishing regs. I was looking for bag limits on Whiting but couldn't find anything listed. Do Whiting have an AKA? 
Thanks,

Mike (northern freshwater dummy)


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yep..AKA......sea mullet...southern kingfish....


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

And you will not find info on bag limits for whiting b/c there are none, keep all you catch. I prefer them over 12" to get a good filet but have seen guys that cook em whole keep the little guys.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

we got bag limits on em in GA.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

he didn't say where he was coming down to, so i went with the sc regs, but if it is ga that you are heading down to, it is 10" and 35 pp/d


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surfisherinMB said:


> he didn't say where he was coming down to, so i went with the sc regs, but if it is ga that you are heading down to, it is 10" and 35 pp/d


lol. i was a little confused to. either way i had no idea there is no bag limit in s.c. for em...... that means yall can use em for cut bait to. we cant here due to regs. if you got one cut into three pieces two inches long then you got three illegal fish!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep no regs in SC on whiting, spot, croaker, or pomps, among others.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> Yep no regs in SC on whiting, spot, croaker, or pomps, among others.


none here either om pomps.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry about the confusion, SC it is. Thanks, i'll probably have more dumb questions in the future


----------

